# Port Scan Blocked



## wwe9112 (May 31, 2009)

For the last several days my BitDefender 2013 has been going nuts. It keeps saying port scan blocked. 

Local IP: 192.168.2.3
Remote IP: 192.168.2.8
Protocol: TCP

That's what it says when I click for more information. What's going on?


----------



## djaburg (May 15, 2008)

Sounds like something in your network is running a port scan on your computer. Do you have other computers on your network?


----------



## Ralf Willers (Nov 21, 2012)

Maybe BitDefender can tell you the ip of the port scanner, it could be another computer in your network


----------



## 103a (Nov 22, 2012)

me too..


----------



## wwe9112 (May 31, 2009)

We have two others in our network, but only one other is active; however, superantispyware or malwaremalbytes ( I cannot remember the program they both are running) also warns of an intrusion by the ip of 94.242.214.173.


----------

